# per secula seculorum



## ANDRES BUENDIA LITARDO

que significa la expresion "por secula seculorum"


----------



## cyberpedant

Bienvenido al foro, Andres.
Creo que estás buscando la frase latín, "per omnia saecula seculorum." *saeculum = *época
"Durante todas las epocas de las epocas," es decir, para siempre.


----------



## ANDRES BUENDIA LITARDO

muchas gracias,han demostrado rapidez e eficiencia en la respuesta.


----------



## cyberpedant

Perdón. Escribí mal "seculorum." Debe ser "saeculorum."


----------



## ANDRES BUENDIA LITARDO

gracias Senior yo le incurri al error.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,

Y la traducción directa: por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## brian

cyberpedant said:


> Perdón. Escribí mal "seculorum." Debe ser "saeculorum."


"Seculum" is a (later) variant of "s*a*eculum," but still Latin.  Cf. It. "secolo," Fr. "siècle," Sp. "siglo," etc. I guess the diphthong kind of flattened out/closed up for the most part.

But "por" (Sp.) should definitely have been "per."


----------



## Forero

Translates the Greek "eis tous aeonas ton aeonon" = through the eons of the eons.  That's a lot longer than a month of Sundays.


----------



## ceorr

-A través de este  post quiero manifestarles una inquietud en cuanto a la correcta forma de escribir  la locución latina ” per saecula seculorum”, que tengo entendido hace referencia a algo que se prolonga indefinidamente en su duración. Según creo literalmente significa “por lo siglos de los siglos” y es usada a menudo en los ritos litúrgicos católicos.

Sin embargo he advertido recientemente, en algunos diccionarios serios y antiguos, que la locución señalada en el párrafo precedente la consignan de la siguiente manera “ in saecula seculorum” reemplazando el “per” por el “in”. A raíz de eso ha nacido la duda que le expongo acerca de la real escritura del latinazo citado. ¿Es correcta ambas formas? ¿Con cualquiera de las dos preposiciones la frase conserva el mismo significado? ¿ Hay alguna forma mas propia que otra?

<< Moderator's note: This thread has been merged with an earlier thread.  >>


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este tipo de expresiones son el reflejo de un superlativo semítico, que consiste en un sintagma en el que un substantivo núcleo lleva como CN el genitivo de ese mismo substantivo: _por los siglos de los siglos, rey de reyes, _etc_._ El griego bíblico de la "traducción de los setenta" calca en griego la estructura, y el latín cristiano también calcará este superlativo: _saecula saeculorum, rex regum_, etc.
En latín siempre he oído *in saecula saeculorum*, con la preposición direccional de acusativo *in*. *Per saecula saeculorum* suena excesivamente a romance (recuerda a *por*, *para*, *pour*, etc., que marcan el lugar a través del que se pasa).


----------



## ceorr

XiaoRoel said:


> Este tipo de expresiones son el reflejo de un superlativo semítico, que consiste en un sintagma en el que un substantivo núcleo lleva como CN el genitivo de ese mismo substantivo: _por los siglos de los siglos, rey de reyes, _etc_._ El griego bíblico de la "traducción de los setenta" calca en griego la estructura, y el latín cristiano también calcará este superlativo: _saecula saeculorum, rex regum_, etc.
> En latín siempre he oído *in saecula saeculorum*, con la preposición direccional de acusativo *in*. *Per saecula saeculorum* suena excesivamente a romance (recuerda a *por*, *para*, *pour*, etc., que marcan el lugar a través del que se pasa).






mucha gracias XiaoRoel


----------



## 40karatsladyperu

Muchas gracias a todos, este debate me ha sido muy útil


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Hi Andres

One historically important use of this Latin Phrase has not yet been mention in this thread. That is by the Roman Catholic and some other churches in their prayers. Specifically in the Roman Catholic Mass it was used (before 1960 when the church was using Latin for the Mass) in the Doxology:

_Gloria Patri, et Filio, et Spiritui Sancto. Sicut erat in principio, et nunc, et semper, et in sæcula sæculorum. Amen._

Translated to english (sorry my spanish isn't good enough):
*Glory to the Father, and to the Son, and to the Holy Spirit: as it was in the beginning, is now, and will be for ever. Amen.*

_et in sæcula sæculorum has been various translated as, " ages of ages, eons of the eons( as already posted by Forero), world without end, ever shall be, and will be foever"
_
If you do a google search you will find much more informatiion on this.


Have a nice day,


Scopa Nuova


----------

